
Alphabet to develop high-tech site in Toronto: sources - tareqak
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-canada-development/alphabet-to-develop-high-tech-site-in-toronto-sources-idUSKBN1CM265
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Reuters: Sources: Alphabet to help develop a section of
Toronto 's waterfront as a testbed for smart city concepts, will place 300
employees at the site_

